# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Αίμα σε κοκατίλ

## krystallia

καλησπερα παιδια,, δεν εχω ιδεα απο forum  ουτε που γραφω ουτε πως ,,, ::  
μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?  σημερα το μεσημερι πηρα ενα cockatiel  και οταν το παιδι το εβαλε στο κλουβι του το καινουριο, αυτο την ωρα που το αφησε ,, μαλλον χτυπηθηκε απο το στρες του,, και ειχε και πολυ κρυο στο δρομο 10 λεπτα και,,, και λιγο πριν μπω σπιτι, ειδα κατω στο κλουβι μια κηλιδα με αιμα, και 2 φτερα μεγαλουτσικα, επισης μου ειπε, οτι ειναι 5 μηνων και οτι τωρα θα βγαλει ουρα,, και μετα ειδα αλλες 2 μικρες, μετα σταματησε, του  εβαλα φαγητο νερακι, φυσικα απο οτι διαβασα κιολλας, αυτος καθοταν στην ακρη του κλουβιου ακινητος, και μολις νυχτωσε αρχισε να το εξερευνει, και εφαγε λιγο, δεν ειμαι σιγουρη για το νερο,,, ξερω οτι ειναι νωρις και χρειαζεται σταδιο προσαρμογης, αλλα ανησυχησα πολυ για το φτερακι του,,,  τωρα κοιμαται.  Συγνωμη ξερω οτι το γραφω σε ασχετο θεμα, ειμαι τελειως καινουρια και πρωτη φορα μπαινω σε forum , συγνωμη αν εκανα βλακεια, θα χαιρομουν αν καποιος μου ελεγε κατι για το ατυχημα του, γιατι εχω στεναχωρεθει. ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΙΑ το πιθανοτερο ειναι οι σταγονες να ειναι απο τα σπασμενα φτερα .ηρεμησε και προσπαθησε να δεις αν εντος του κλουβιου εχει ακομα νεες σταγονες .διακριτικα αν μπορεις βαλε ενα χαρτι κουζινας απο κατω του για να φαινονται πιο ευκολα .αν εχεις αιμοραγια παρε pulvo απο φαρμακεια (σπρευ ) και ριξε εκει που ειναι ματωμενο ή corn flower .αν το πουλακι αυριο δειχνει σαν να ειναι αρρωστο επικοινωνησε με γιατρο .

αν θες πατα εκει που λεει νεο θεμα στο παρακατω λινκ

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...BC%CE%BF%CE%AF

και ανοιξε θεμα για το πουλακι να σου πουνε και τα αλλα παιδια 

επισης αυτο θα σε βοηθησει σαν νεο μελος στην παρεα
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%B1%CF%82!!!

----------


## krystallia

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ,   το αιμα οντως ηταν απο 2 φτερακια που  φυγαν, την ιδια μερα σταματησε, και ειναι ενταξει τωρα, ,  θα ηθελα να ενημερωθω πολυ, γιατι με εχει πιασει η στεναχωρια οτι δεν μπορω να τον κανω ευτυχισμενο ,,,, αλλα μαλλον βιαζομαι, ειναι δευτερη του μερα....   ειναι ησυχος γενικα, καθεται σε ενα κλαδακι, και που και που τον πιανει μια τρελλα, κανει μια γυρα στο κλουβι, αλλα οχι με περιεργεια, (σαν απο εγκλωβισμο) και μετα κατεβαινει στο πατωμα, παει αριστερα δεξια και φωναζει  δυνατα, και αυτο το κανει καθολη την διαρκεια σκαρφαλωματος, και γενικα δεν ενδιαφερεται για το κλουβι του. 
Ηθελα να μαθω,  το σπιτι μου ειναι σαλοκουζινα , μεγαλουτσικος χωρος και ανοιχτος, τωρα τον εχω απεναντι απο την κουζινα, και φοβαμαι να τον κουνησω,   αλλα ειναι λαθος σημειο γιατι εδω μετακινουμαι πολυ, ανοιγω κλεινω την μπαλκονοπορτα και μαγειρευω(φυσικα 2 μερες δεν εχω κανει τπτ απο ολα αυτα) και θα ηθελα να τον βαλω στον ιδιο χωρο αλλα λιγο παραπερα, παλι κατω απο ενα τετραγωνο παραθυρο(χωρις ρευμα αλλα εχει κοντα το καλοριφερ)  δεν εχω αλλο μερος.   και δεν ξερω αν κανει να τον μετακινησω ,, του μιλαω, και εχθες του διαβασα ενα παραμυθι, και παρατηρησα, οτι αν δεν του δινω πολυ σημασια(μαλλον αγχωτικη σημασια) και συνεχιζω να κανω οτι εχω να κανω, ισως λιγο χαλαρωνει,,, 
θα μπορουσα να περιγραψω πολλα, αλλα δεν ξερω αν γινομαι κουραστικη με λεπτομερειες, που μπορει να ειναι και φυσιολογικες. 

σας ευχαριστω ολους  :Happy: 

 ειμαι απο Θεσσαλονικη, και θα ηθελα να βρω καποιον που εχει πειρα απο τετοια ομορφα πουλια. 

συγνωμη που εγραψα οπου να'ναι, αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα πως λειτουργει το φορου, και ολο μου ζηταει κωδικο. 

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------


## vicky_ath

Κρυσταλλία καλώς ήρθες! Διάβασε στον τοίχο του προφίλ σου αυτά που σου έγραψε ο Δημήτρης(mitsman) για να μάθεις σιγά σιγά πως λειτουργεί το φόρουμ κ να μπεις στηνόμορφη παρέα μας!

----------


## krystallia

Βικυ σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ, χαιρομαι που τουλαχιστον καταφερα να γραψω,, διαβασα λιγο, αλλα μην νομιζεις οτι καταλαβα πολλα,, το φορουμ ειναι λιγο σαν τον Elvin μου, βλεποντας και κανοντας  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## krystallia

α! και γιατι γραφει αυγο κατω απο την εικονα μου? μαλλον για το νεαρο της ηληκιας στο φορουμ ?  :Happy:

----------


## tarirs

> α! και γιατι γραφει αυγο κατω απο την εικονα μου? μαλλον για το νεαρο της ηληκιας στο φορουμ ?


Κρυσταλλια καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ,να δεις που θα μαθεις παρα πολλα εδω...''αυγο'' λεει και σε μενα....στο τελος θα το κλωσσαω....χαχχα,ναι επειδη ειμαστε νεουδια..... (Τωρα το ειδα αναβαθμιστηκα...ειμαι στην φωλια με αλλους...χαχαχαχα)

----------


## ninos

Κρυσταλλία καλησπέρα,

Η καλύτερη θέση είναι κατά την γνώμη μου ένα φωτεινό σημείο κ ακόμα καλύτερα πίσω απο ένα παράθυρο. Θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεις μέρη που έχουν υγρασία, κυρίως ρεύματα αέρα και διάφορες μυρωδιές όπως κουζίνα. Το να το έχεις κοντά σε καλοριφέρ δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά πιστεύω οτι δεν είναι καλή θέση. Θα πρέπει να έχει μια οσο το δυνατόν σταθερή θερμοκρασία 

Το οτι θα μετακινήσε στο χώρο του, μπορεί τώρα να το αγχώνει, αλλά αργότερα σίγουρα οχι. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα, τα κοκατίλ θέλουν παρεούλα και εαν είναι μόνα τους κατσουφιάζουν και μελαγχολούν  :Happy:  Άρα μην σε στεναχωρεί αυτό.

Ελπιζω να βοήθησα

----------


## krystallia

οοοο μονο αυτο μου ελειπε, νοιωθω που νοιωθω μονη ερημη και αβοηθητη με το καινουριο πουλακι και πρωτη φορα στην ζωη μου σε φορουμ,, ειμαι και εξω απο την φωλια   :Happy:   :Happy:  

 Καλως σας βρηκα, χαιρομαι πολυ!  αν τα καταφερω με το φορουμ και  καταφερω να κανω ευτυχισμενο και τον  Elvin  μου, τοτε θα εχω ανεβει κλιμακα, και ας με λενε αυγο  ::

----------


## krystallia

το οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θελουν να βοηθησουν, αυτο και απο μονο του Βοηθαει ΠΟΛΥ!  ειμαι στρεσσαρισμενη με τον καινουριο μου φιλο,,, επισης για την θεση του Elvin    δυστυχως οπου εχω παραθυρα, εχει και απο κατω καλοριφερ, και η κουζινα ειναι σαλοκουζινα, οποτε δεν μπορω να αποφυγω τις μυρωδιες, για αυτο ειπα να τον βαλω οσο πιο μακρια γινεται απο την κουζινα στην γωνια του σαλονιου, αλλιως θα πρεπει να τον βαλω σε δωματιο και φυσικα δεν θελω ουτε θελει, ηδη νοιωθω ασχημα που τον πηρα απο το πετ σοπ και εχασε ολους εκεινους τους ωραιους θορυβους   :Happy:     ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ Ninos

----------


## krystallia

Jk21  σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες, θα τις κοιταξω ΟΛΕς   :Happy:

----------


## ninos

τοτε να το αφησεις εκει στην γωνια που τον εχεις Κρυσταλλια, να σε βλεπει και να τον βλεπεις  :Happy:  Το οτι τον εφερες σπιτι απο το pet-shop τον χαροποίησε ιδιαιτερα και θα καταλαβεις στην πορεια για πιο λογο

----------


## kaveiros

Μην ανυσηχεις θα τα πατε υπεροχα. Το οτι εφαγε απ την πρωτη μερα που τον πηρες ειναι πολυ καλο. Μια προσεγμενη διατροφη και ενασχοληση θα τον κανουν ευτυχισμενο :Happy:

----------


## krystallia

Ένα απο τα πράγματα που δεν έχω δει μέχρι τώρα είναι να πίνει νεράκι, ασχολείται συνέχεια με τα φτερά του, και σήμερα τον είδα να τρώει λιγο περισσότερο. Του έβαλα και λιγο τριμμενο καροτο, το κοιτούσε περίεργα.
Τωρα τρίζει το ραμφος του. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει πιει καθόλου νεράκι;
Kaveiros ! Σε ευχαριστω  :Happy: 
ωραια η Σαμοθράκη

----------


## jk21

ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΙΑ καλως ηρθες και χαλαρωσε οπως και ο φτερωτος σου φιλος οπως μαλλον δειχνει το τριξιμο του ραμφους .αν και με ελαχιστες γνωσεις σε παπαγαλους εχω διαβασει οτι δειχνει ευχαριστηση αν θυμαμαι καλα .

το πως θα τον φερεις πιο κοντα σου και το πως θα τον εχεις στο καταλληλοτερο περιβαλλον θα σου πουνε τα παιδια που γνωριζουν .στο υποφορουμ των παπαγαλων θα μαθεις για την διατροφη του ,τα παιχνιδια που μπορεις και συ να του φτιαξεις ,αλλα και πολλα αλλα .σε καθε σου απορια τα παιδια θα σε βοηθησουν και να ξερεις οτι εδω ειμαστε ενα φορουμ που ολοι εχουν το θαρρος να εκφραζουν και την πιο απλη απορια !

οσο για το << αυγο >> ειναι αυτο που λες .κατι σαν παιχνιδι παλαιοτητας σε σχεση με τις δημοσιευσεις που εχει κανει ο καθενας αλλα οχι σαν βαθμο που εχει μεσα στο φορουμ .ολοι ειμαστε μια καλη παρεα ! μην ξεχνας οτι τα πιο ομορφα πουλια ξεκινησανε απο ενα  αυγο ! και ο φιλαρακος σου που λατρευεις επισης .ευχομαι να νοιωσεις αυγο ενσπορο αναμεσα μας και συντομα ... στο κλαρι !

----------


## moutro

Κρυσταλία καλως ήρθες!!!Για να σου πω την αλήθεια,χαίρομαι λίγο για το άγχος σου...δείχνει πραγματικό ενδιφέρον και πρόθεση να κάνεις το πουλάκι σου ευτυχισμένο, που σημαίνει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι γιατί έχεις τη σωστότερη βάση!!!!.Πιστεύω και γω πως το ότι έφαγε είναι καλό.Δεν νομίζω να μην ήπιε καθόλου νερο,αλλά για μα σιγουρευτείς σημάδεψε με κοκκινο μαρκαδόρο τη στάθμη του νερού εξωτερικά της ποτίστρας όταν τη γεμίσεις και έτσι θα δεις αν κατέβηκε,δηλαδή αν ήπιε.Είναι νωρίς ακόμα,όλα τα πουλάκια στην αρχή από την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος έτσι είναι. Και πίστεψέ με το ότι το πήρες από το πετ σοπ είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορούσες να κάνεις για αυτό!!!! Όταν φτιάξετε τη σχέση σας,θα στο ανταποδώσει με πολύ αγάπη και όμορφες στιγμές... Τα κοκατιλάκια είναι απιστευτα πουλάκια!!! Ηρέμησε λοιπόν και εσύ να ηρεμήσει και αυτό και να γνωριστείτε σιγά σιγά!!! Καλή επιτυχία!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

καλησπερα κι απο μενα.μην ανυσηχεις και μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο πολυ.κατσε και απολαυσε τις στιγμες μαζι του.ο καινουργιος φιλος σου ειναι απλα λιγο αγχωμενος γιατι θελει να δει τις προθεσεις σου.δεν ξερει εαν εισαι φιλος ή εχθρος.γι'αυτο δεν συμπεριφερεται οπως θα συμπεριφερονταν σε ενα περιβαλλον που γνωριζε.με τον καιρο θα αισθανθει ασφαλης και θα δεις ενα αλλο πουλι.το κλουβι οπως σου ειπε ο στελιος να το κρατησεις οσο πιο μακρυα γινεται απο τον χωρο μαγειρεματος και προσπαθησε τουλαχιστον η μια μερια του κλουβιου να ειναι σε τοιχο.ετσι θα αισθανεται πιο ασφαλης.οσον αφορα την περιποιηση του πρεπει να προσεξεις την διατροφη του και την ευημερια του.η ευημερια περιλαμβανει παιχνιδακια για να περναει δημιουργικα την ωρα του και σωστες πατηθρες, δηλ πατηθρες διαφορετικης διαμετρου απο ξυλο ή ινες.και λεω διαφορετικης διαμετρου για να γυμναζει τα ποδια του. οσον αφορα την διατροφη να διαλεγεις τροφες συσκευασμενες και να χορηγεις λαχανικα και φρουτα.μην ανησυχησεις εαν στην αρχη δεν θα τα τρωει γιατι ετσι κανουν ολα.αργοτερα θα μαθει.επισης μια φορα την εβδομαδα να του δινεις αυγοτροφη που μπορεις να φτιαχνεις εσυ.πληροφοριες θα βρεις στην ενοτητα διατροφη.και τελος μπορεις να του δινεις τσαμπι κεχρι ή στικς για παπαγαλους αλλα με μετρο.ειδικα τα στικς θα σου ελεγα μια φορα στις 20 μερες το πολυ.

----------


## krystallia

Jk21 ,, Moutro, kai Maria Kappa,  ολους σας σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ  :Happy:  
ειναι πολυ ομορφο να εχεις βοηθεια οταν δεν εχεις ιδεα απο κατι.  σε λιγες μερες, Θα μου φερουν και ενα καναρινι, σκεφτηκα οτι θα ηταν καλο για τον φιλο μου να κανουν παρεουλα,  θα ηθελα πληροφοριες σε πια θεση να μπει και το αλλο πουλακι,,, οσο για τον Elvin  ακομα ανησυχω, γιατι   ειναι ησυχος, βγαζει μονο που και που μια γλυκια φωνουλα,  και καποιες φορες ενα δυνατο κοφτο σφυριγμα οταν σκαρφαλωνει η οταν ειναι πιο ξυπνιος, γενικα ειναι σαν να μισοκοιμαται, με το ενα ματι πολλες φορες ανοιχτο, αλλα οχι σαν την νυχτα που γυριζει το κεφαλι του πισω και βολευεται για   τα καλα. 
Σημερα παρατηρησα οτι εφαγε απο το τσαμπι του κεχριου που του εβαλα, μαρκαρισα το πρωι και την ποτηστρα, του την εβαλα διπλα στην τροφη , αλλα παλι σαν να μου φαινεται οτι δεν εχει πιει νερακι. επισης τον απομακρυνα απο την κουζινα οπως μου ειπατε και τον εβαλα απεναντι απο τον καναπε που καθομαι ,,, εβαλα και μια φωτογραφια για να δειτε την αποσταση απο το καλοριφερ, αν ειναι να το κλεισω το συγκεκριμενο , γιατι δεν το καιω σταθερα μιας και λειπω.
αναρωτιεμαι, θα γινει ποτε παιχνιδιαρης, γιατι μεχρι στιγμης μονο τρωει και που και που αλλαζει κλαδακι, α και ποτε μπορω να τον αφησω σε ενα ασφαλες δωματιο να βγει μονος του, γιατι για εκπαιδευση , το βλεπω μακροπροθεσμα, μπορω να τον αφησω να βγει μονος του πριν τον εκπαιδευσω  με το χερι κτλ.  ?

ξερω ειμαι πολυ αγχωμενη και ειναι η τριτη του μερα στο σπιτι, ευχομαι να αρχισει να γινεται πιο χαρουμενος. 
Εγω ειμαι σιγουρα πιο χαρουμενη που βρηκα ολους εσας που εχετε εμπειρια και αγαπη για τα ζωα   :Happy: 


και παλι σας ευχαριστω

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,
τα καναρίνια έχουν εντελώς διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα σε σχέση με τα παπαγαλάκια. Μερικοί δεν βάζουν στον ίδιο χώρο καναρίνι και παπαγάλο, γιατί στο πρώτο επηρεάζεται το κελάηδισμα του. 
Επίσης το καναρίνι γενικά εαν και πιο μικρό είναι πιο ανεξάρτητο. Μπορεί να ζήσει ακόμα και εαν μέσα στην μέρα σε βλέπει πολύ λίγο. Φυσικά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να το παραμελήσεις. 
Αρκετοί έχουν τα καναρίνια σε εσωτερικό χώρο, εγώ τα έχω σε εξωτερικό και νομίζω οτι είναι το καλύτερο, αφού είναι πιο κοντά στους φυσικό τους περιβάλλον. Εαν θα το βάλεις έξω, πρέπει να προσέξεις διάφορους κινδύνους και κυρίως να μην τον βγάλεις απότομα, εαν έως τώρα ζούσε σε εσωτερικό χώρο
Το καλύτερο είναι να ανοίξεις θέμα στην αντίστοιχη ενότητα για να σου γράψουν και τα παιδιά την γνώμη του.

----------


## moutro

Εγώ που έχω και καναρίνια πάντως,τα βάζω στον ίδιο χώρο μόνο για ύπνο... Επηρεάζεται πολύ το κελάιδημα των καναρινιών (εμενα ο ένας σταματησε τελείως να τραγουδάει και τώρα ξανακάνω εκπαίδευση φωνής) και εκτός από αυτό όταν ο δικός τουλάχιστον είναι ελεύθερος και βλέπει τα κλουβάκια πάει από πανω επιθετικά και τα μικρα τρομάζουν... όσο για τις βόλτες του, εγώ ξεκίνησα να τον βγάζω πριν εκπαιδευτεί και μου βγήκε σε καλό. Χρειάζεται απλά να έχεις πολύ χρόνο γιατί θα χρειαστεί να περιμένεις να μπει μονο του μέσα όταν πεινασει... απλά θα σου πω να περιμένεις να νιώσεις έτοιμη, γιατί η πρώτη βόλτα θα είναι λίγο χαοτικη αφού δεν ξέρει το χώρο, θα αγχωθεί κ αυτό θα αγχωθείς και συ... Αυτό με το νεράκι μόνο με ανησυχεί λίγο... 3 μέρες χωρίς νεράκι?? μάλλον χρειάζεται λίγο χρόνο ακόμα.... Οσο για το αν θα γίνει παιχνιδιάρης.... χιχιχιχι... δεν έχεις ιδέα τι σε περιμένει!!!!!

----------


## krystallia

Αχ! Παιδια να ειστε καλα!!!!

σας ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα!

Σημερα ειμαι παρα πολυ χαρουμενη, γιατι ειχα κοσμο στο σπιτι, και καταλαβα οτι ο  Elvin  χαλαρωνει,,,, το μεσημερι τον ειδα πρωτη φορα να πινει νερακι, (πολυ λιγο) αλλα καταλαβα, οτι ολα τα εχει βρει,, εφαγε πολυ απο το τσαμπι το κεχρι του,  αυγο τιποτα, μανταρινι τιποτα, αχλαδι τιποτα,  αλλα διαβασα οτι επειδη δεν τα ξερει, θα του τα κρεμασω ισως και ετσι τα φαει,,, αλλα αυτο που καταλαβα, ειναι οτι αυτο που τον πιανει και σαν να χορευει στο κλαδακι η κατω στον πατο και σκαρφαλωνει και φωναζει, ειναι μαλλον απο χαρα η ενεργεια, και επισης του ειχα βαλει ενα καθρεφτακι με ενα κουδουνακι απο εξω και αρχισε σημερα να κοιτιεται και να το πειραζει με το ραμφος του, και ετσι του το κρεμασα απο μεσα,, αρχισε να δειχνει λιγο χαρακτηρα και ειμαι πανευτυχης!!!!!!

οσο για το πεταγμα του, μετα απο κανα μηνα και, σκεφτομαι να τον αφησω πρωτη φορα αν θελει να βγει φυσικα, μεσα σε ενα δωματιο που εχω και δεν εχει καθολου επικινδυνα πραγματα!

σας ευχαριστω πραγματικα τοοοοσο πολυ, ειναι πολυ χαρα να εχεις φιλαρακο τετοιο! εχω δει και τα βιντεακια σας,  και χαιρομαι τοσο πολυ! (τελειως χαζοχαρουμενη)
ηθελα να ρωτησω, αν συναντιεστε μεταξυ σας απο το φορουμ!

αυτα για σημερα, 

σας στελνω τις γλυκιες μου καληνυχτες, απο την παγωμενη Θεσσαλονικη.

και ελπιζω φυσικα να μην σας πρηζω  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

για την εξοδο του περιμενε τις συμβουλες των παιδιων που γνωριζουν .θα σου πουνε καποια πραγματα για αποφυγη ατυχηματος !

----------


## krystallia

Εννοείται ότι θα περιμένω, είναι και πολυ νωρίς ακόμα  :Happy: )
ασε που χωρις την βοήθεια σας είμαι κότα  :sad:

----------


## marlene

*... Δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω, τα είπαν όλα τα παιδιά..! Χαίρομαι που όλα πάνε καλύτερα!!! 

Καλή αρχή, Κρυσταλλία!!!!* ** **

----------


## kaveiros

Κρυσταλλία τα φρούτα να μην του τα βάζεις όλα μαζί. Ένα είδος τη φορά. Με τον καιρό θα δοκιμάσει. Αν θες δοκίμασε στην αρχή αντί για φρούτα, να του βάλεις πρασινάδα, π.χ λίγο μαρουλάκι ή λίγο λάχανο. Τα κοκατίλ στη φύση κυρίως πρασινάδες και σπόρους θάμνων/δέντρων τρώνε, όχι τόσο πολύ φρούτα. Εφόσον είδες ότι του αρέσει το κεχρί, με τον καιρό θα το εκμεταλλευτείς. Αντί να το αφήνεις μέσα θα αρχίσεις να το κρατάς στο χέρι σου να φάει απο εκεί... :Evilgrin0030:  Όταν αρχίσει να κάθεται στο χέρι σου θα είναι πιο εύκολο να τον βγάλεις για πτήση στο δωμάτιο.

Α και μη νιώθεις περίεργα που δεν ξέρεις κάτι...Εγώ τους είχα ζαλίσει εδώ στην αρχή :Happy:  Ρωτούσα για το παραμικρό...χεχεχε Έτσι είναι αυτά...

----------


## krystallia

Οι συμβουλές σας παιδιά είναι πολυ πολυ χρήσιμες και καθησυχαστικές  :Happy: 
δεν είχα ιδέα απο παππαγαλους μονο απο σκύλους, μικρή πολυ είχαμε κάτι budgies.
Ξερω επίσης ότι μπήκα στην παρέα σας λιγο βιαστικά και ανορθόδοξα σαν αυγό  :Happy: 
θα    Συστήσω σύντομα και στην συγκεκριμένη ενότητα.

Και φυσικά ακόμα έχω πολλές ερωτήσεις και ανησυχίες , για παράδειγμα, ο Elvin  φαίνεται πολυ πιο χαλαρος σήμερα απο εχθές, το μέχρι το έχει ξετιναξει  :Happy:  αλλα ήρθε μια φίλη σήμερα που έχει καναρινακια και της είπα ότι τώρα τον είδα 2 φορές ,  να πίνει νερό μέσα στις 4 μερες , και του βάζω κάθε μερα φρέσκο, αλλα δεν φαίνεται να αδειάζει, και μου λέει ότι αυτο είναι ανησυχητικό , είναι δυνατόν να τρώει να παίζει λιγο με το σουπιοκοκαλο και το κουδούνια κι του  κτλ και να μην πίνει νερό;
Kaveiros, σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλή θα του παρω κάποιο λαχανικο αλλα κάπου διάβασα ότι Μαρούσι δεν κάνει, ισχύει;

----------


## krystallia

Χαχαχα!!!

Συγνωμη για τις περίεργες λέξεις αλλα στην συσκευή που γράφω  έχει ορθογραφικη διόρθωση , οπότε το μαρούλι έγινε Μαρούσι και το κεχρι έγινε μέχρι  :sad: 

Συγνωμη και πάλι.

----------


## marlene

*Όχι δεν πειράζει μην ανησυχείς... Τα κοκατίλ πίνουν νερό συνήθως το πρωί με το που ξυπνούν κ το βράδυ, πριν πάνε για ύπνο.. Οι 4-5 γουλίτσες που πίνει την ημέρα ένα κοκατιλάκι είναι αμελητέα ποσότητα για εμάς κ, αν η ποτίστρα σου είναι κ μεγαλούτσικη, μπορεί όντως να μην παρατηρήσεις ότι ήπιε! Μην αγχώνεσαι πάντως, από τη στιγμή που ανακάλυψε το νεράκι μέσα στο κλουβί μπορεί όποτε νιώθει την ανάγκη να πάει κ να πιει! ...Όλα θα πάνε καλά!*

----------


## krystallia

Αχ! Marlene  φιουυυυυυυ !

Δεν ξέρεις τι χαρα μου έδωσες! Οταν δεν γνωρίζεις αισθάνεσαι συνέχεια άγχος, και φυσικά σε αυτο φταίει που δεν έχουμε και ειδικούς να ρωτήσουμε, πχ για τα σκυλιά είναι πιο εύκολο, βλέπω τις κοινότητες ανθρώπων για πουλιά στην Αμερική και πάθαινω πλάκα.
Και το χειρότερο βέβαια είναι κάποιοι πετσοπαδες που τους νοιάζει μονο να τα πουλήσουν. Ο δικός μου μου είπε ότι φοράει για παράδειγμα δαχτυλίδι ενώ δεν ισχύει τίποτα τέτοιο, ε που να τον εμπιστευτω εγω τώρα να τον ρωτήσω για οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Παντως εδώ μέσα, με τόση ωραία πληροφόρηση, και βασικά Αγάπη για  αυτο το μαγικό είδος της φύσης , και τόση κατανόηση που έχετε, ένας καινούριος νοιώθει ότι μπήκε σε μια ευρύτερη οικογένεια, όχι μονο σε παρέα , και φυσικά εγω νοιώθω σαν αυγό  :Happy: ))

----------


## krystallia

Παιδια καλημερα και καλο σαββατοκυριακο!
θα ηθελα να μου δωσει καποιος αν ξερει τηλεφωνα απο καποιον γιατρο, παρατηρησα σημερα το κοκατιλ απο κοντα, το ματακι που κλεινει συνεχεια ειναι ελαφρως κοκκινο κατω απο το μαυρο, μεσα πισω απο το βλεφαρο, κατω, και επανω εκει στο βλεφαρο μοιαζει σαν να εχει ενα μικρο σκουπιδακι, αλλα μοιαζει σαν να ειναι δικο του, ιδιο χρωμα ακριβως με το βλεφαρο, και αυτο μαλλον τον ενοχλει,,, ειναι αδυνατον να παω εκει στην γιαννιτσων, για αυτο αν ξερει καποιος προς ανατολικη θεσσαλονικη.
και το δευτερο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι, μπορει ενα κοκατιλ, να ειναι χαρουμενο, οταν ειναι μονο? γιατι εγω δουλευω ωραρια καταστηματων, και μπορω να πω οτι λειπω αρκετες ωρες,,,    τον βλεπω ομως λιγο το πρωι, το μεσημερι, και το βραδυ αρκετα(και αυτος κοιμαται αργα απο οτι φαινεται)
και γιατι τον πιανει σαν τρελλα και παει αριστερα δεξια , πανω στα κλαδια, στο πατωμα του κλουβιου, και φωναζει με ενα σχεδιο φωνης? δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα γιατι το κανει,,, κατα τα αλλα τρωει,  και αυγοτροφη, και σπορους, και κεχρι, φρουτα τπτ, σημερα θα του παρω λαχανικα, και νερακι μαλλον δεν πινει πολυ, τι μαλλον σιγουρα. αλλα γενικα  φαινεται καλα, βεβαια δεν ξερω τι ειναι το καλα για τα κοκατιλ,, αν καποιος ειναι απο καλαμαρια,  και εχει εμπειρια, θα χαιρομουν πολυ να τον δει ,,,,

αυτααα... 

υγ. του εχω βαλει εναν σταθμο στο ραδιοφωνο σημερα, στο ιντερνετ που ειναι  φυσικοι ηχοι απο πουλια, και αυτος κανει αυτα τα τρελλα, ακουει και φωναζει, κανω καλα?

τελικα ξεκινας για μια ερωτηση και κανεις χιλιες  ::

----------


## mariakappa

καλημερα κρυσταλλια.το πουλακι μαλλον εχει μια μικρη μολυνση στο ματι και θελει κοληριο αλλα ο γιατρος θα σου πει καλυτερα.δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο ομως.μεχρι να το πας στο γιατρο επειδη μεσολαβει σαββατοκυριακο, μπορεις να το βοηθησεις πλενοντας το ματακι του με χαμομηλι.φτιαχνεις χαμομηλι, το αφηνεις να κρυωσει και ετοιμο το κολυριο... οσον αφορα τη συμπεριφορα του ειναι ολα οκ.εχει αρχισει να συνηθιζει το χωρο και εκδηλωνει την ευχαριστηση του.οσον αφορα το αν πρεπει να εχει συντροφο θα σου ελεγα οτι αυτα τα πουλια ειναι κοινωνικα και θελουν παρεα.τωρα ομως στην αρχη καλο ειναι , για να το πλησιασεις ευκολοτερα , να μην του παρεις ταιρι.οταν το εκπαιδευσεις τους παιρνεις.

----------


## jk21

ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΛΙΑ σου εστειλα πμ με λιστα γιατρων που εχουμε για την ευρυτερη περιοχη κοντα στη θεσσαλονικη και μεσα σε αυτην 

αυτο που λες ισως να ειναι καποιο ξενο σωμα που θα φυγει με το χαμομηλι που σου ειπε η ΜΑΡΙΑ .Αν οχι πρεπει να απευθυνθεις σε γιατρο .αν εχεις δυνατοτητα να το φωτογραφησεις (αν και μαλλον ειναι δυσκολο ) ισως να σου λεγαμε κατι παραπανω

----------


## krystallia

http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/...a/P1010262.jpg 

P1010262.jpg


Παιδια, ανεβασα μια φωτογραφια του στο photobucket , αλλα δεν ξερω αν λειτουργησει,, πηγα σε εναν πετσοπα, και μου εδωσε ενα κολλυριο που λεγεται TOBREX  και μου ειπε να του βαλω 3 μερες, εκτος οτι δεν παιζει να τον πιασω μονη μου, σημερα που γυρισα και τον ειδα, εκεινο το μικρο που εμοιαζε με σκουπιδακι σαν να εχει φυγει, το θεμα ειναι οτι εμενα δεν μου εμοιαζε για μολυνση, οπως παραδειγμα κατι σαν κριθαρακι, ουτε ειναι πρησμενο,, αλλα το ενα του ματακι ειναι μαυρο ολο, και αυτο το ματακι ειναι σαν το κατω βλεφαρο να ειναι κατεβασμενο η χαλαρο, και φαινεται λιγο το κατω απο την κορη, δεστε την φωτογραφια αν ανεβηκε φυσικα,, ειπα να μην του βαλω κατι μιας και φαινεται ενταξει, τρωει πινει κτλ, και να το δω, και ισως την δευτερα τον παω σε εναν γιατρο. και μαλλον θα πρεπει γιατι τον πετσοπα που μου το πουλησε δεν εχω πια καμια εμπιστοσυνη, μιας και μου ειπε οτι θα ερθει να τον δει και δεν ηρθε. ισως αυριο να του βαλω χαμομηλακι,  μπορω να τον ψεκασω εξω απο το κλουβι? γιατι δεν θελω να τον πιασω καθολου . 

σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ,, αυτο το ματακι ειναι αυτο που βλεπω αλλιως, ισως θα επρεπε να βγαλω και το αλλο,, αυτο φαινεται λιγο πιο υγρο.

----------


## mariakappa

νομιζω οτι εχει το ιδιο προβλημα και το δικο μου κοκατιλ.λοιπον οταν μου το χαρισαν και τα δυο του ματια ηταν ετσι.δεν ειναι ακριβως πριξιμο.στα κοκατιλ υπαρχει το μαυρο ματι και μετα το δερμα.στο δικο μου υπηρχε το μαυρο ματι, γυρο απο αυτο μια σκουρα κοκκινη περιοχη και μετα το δερμα.εβαλα λοιπον tobrex για περιπου 5 μερες και δεν ειχα καμια αλλαγη.το πουλι παντως δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα.δεν εδειχνε να το ενοχλει κατι στο ματι.ετσι σταματησα την αντιβιωση και το αφησα να δω πως θα παει.τωρα μετα απο σχεδον 4 μηνες αυτη η κοκκινη περιοχη δεν εχει εξαφανιστει αλλα εχει μειωθει αισθητα.εαν και η δικη σου περιπτωση ειναι αυτη (ελπιζω η περιγραφη να σε βοηθησε να το συγκρινεις) θα σε συμβουλευα να μην βαλεις το κολυριο.βαλε χαμομηλι και δες πως θα παει.ουτως ή αλλως οταν το δει γιατρος θα σου πει τι πρεπει να κανεις.αν ειχε μολυνση το κολυριο θα ηταν το σωστο αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να σου το πω με σιγουρια.οταν εχει μολυνση ειναι κοκκινο το δερμα γυρω απο το ματι αλλα στη φωτογραφια η γυρω περιοχη φαινεται μια χαρα.και μια τελευταια συμβουλη.ΜΗΝ εμπιστευεσαι πετ σοπαδες.
εφοσον δεν μπορεις να το πιασεις σε καμια περιπτωση μην το ψεκασεις.θα το κατατρομαξεις.βαλτου το χαμομηλι σε μπανιερα και προσευχησου :Rolleye0012:  να κανει μπανιο.

----------


## marlene

*Συμφωνώ με την Μαρία! ....αν όχι μπανιέρα, και μία βαθιά ποτίστρα σαν την εικόνα που σου βάζω αρκεί για να βουτήξει το κεφαλάκι του!

*

----------


## krystallia

mariakappa,,  ακριβως οπως το περιγραφεις, ενω κανονικα ειναι το καταμαυρο ματακι τους και κατευθειαν το κυκλικο βλεφαρο, το ενα του ειναι πρωτα αυτη η σκουροχρωμη κοκκινη γραμμη που περιγραφεις, σαν να εχει λιγο χαλαρωση το κατω βλεφαρο. Και δεν του το εβαλα το κολυριο, γιατι και εμενα δεν μου εκανε για μολυνση, θα φαινοταν,  αλλα καποια στιγμη, θα τον παρακολουθησω και θα τον παω στο γιατρο αν δω οτι τον ενοχλει, αυριο ομως θα του κανω χαμομηλακι και θα του το βαλω κατω σε ενα ρηχο μπωλ μπας και  :Happy: 
και εγω απεναντι προσευχες :Happy0030: 
τωρα που μου ειπες και εσυ αυτο, ησυχασα αρκετα.
αλλα εχω εκνευριστει πολυ με τον πετσοπα,,, πραγματικα πολυ εμποριο, χανουν την αρχικη αγαπη τους για τα ζωα.

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ κοριτσι, αισθανομαι ηδη καλυτερα.

----------


## krystallia

Κοριτσια ειστε υπεροχες πραγματικα!  
να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο, αυτα τα πανεξυπνα πουλακια, καθε μερα εχουν αλλες διαθεσεις?  ειναι σαν και εμας, η παντα πανω κατω κανουν τα ιδια πραγματα τις ιδιες ωρες?

σημερα ο  Elvin,  που εχει παθει πλακα με το κεχρι το κλαδακι, το ξυρισε ολο!!! και μετα ελυσε το κλαδακι απο το σχοινακι που ειχα δεμενο φιογκο στα καγκελα,, γελασα τοοοοσο πολυ,, σαν να εκανε γιογκα για ποση ωρα με αυτο το κλαδι!  αλλα λαχανικα τιποτα ακομα,,, σημερα του εβαλα μπροκολο, αλλα ουτε που να το ....  ::

----------


## mariakappa

καλημερα :Party0011: λιγο πολυ καθε μερα κανουν τα ιδια αλλα υπαρχουν μερες που δεν εχουν πολυ ορεξη (κατι που δεν πρεπει να κρατησει πανω απο μιση μερα) και αλλες μερες που δινουν ρεστα.οταν ειναι παντως χαρουμενα το καταλαβαινεις.στους παπαγαλους αρεσουν ιδιαιτερως οι κομποι.εαν εχεις κορδελακια δεστα σε διαφορα μερη του κλουβιου.οχι κομπο, καλυτερα λιγο σφιχτο φιογκο, γιατι τρελενονται να τους ξελυνουν.επισης μεγαλη αγαπη εχουν στα μανταλακια.

----------


## krystallia

Καλημερα Maria,,,
δεν ξερω αν ο μικρος ειναι χαρουμενος, αλλα οσο περνανε οι μερες, παει πανω κατω σαν τρελλος 2 με 3 φορες την ημερα, τσιμπολογαει και φωνααααααααααααααααζει!!!!  αυτο με τα φιγκακια το καταλαβα, και σημερα του εδεσα αλλα δυο.
Ανυπομονω να του  μαθω να βγαινει γιατι ολο τεντωνεται....  επισης ασχολειται πολυ με τον καλλοπισμο του και παλι φωναααζει......   τον πιανει πρωι , και βραδυ κατα τις 11  :Happy: 
 και σημερα κρατησα εγω το κλαδι με το κεχρι απο τα καγκελα, και ηρθε!!!! νομιζω οτι για την πρωτη του εβδομαδα καλα τα παει,, σημερα θα του βρω και μανταλακια, ξυλινα!  καλη σας μερα, και καλη ομιχλη οποιος ειναι στα βορεια!

----------


## krystallia

και μια σημερινη

----------


## mariakappa

τι φατσουλα πονηρη ειναι αυτη????

----------


## moutro

έχεις ένα πανέμορφο pied (αν δεν κανω λαθος)!!!!!το 11 για να κοιμηθεί είναι αργά...θα πρεπει να κλεινει τουλάχιστον 10ωρο ύπνο οποτε βάζε τον πιο νωρίς να κοιμηθεί...Τα πάνω κάτω που κάνει μην τα φοβάσαι έτσι κάνουν είναι τρελόπουλα!!!!! Αυτή είναι η γοητεία τους!!!! Νομιζω ότι τα πας πολύ πολύ καλα!!!! Κ τη βολτούλα μπορεις να τη δοκιμασεις αν έχεις 3 ωρες ελευθερες για να μπει μονος του μεσα... απλα να είναι προστατευμένος ο χώρος να είσαι μονο εσυ για αρχη εκεί και να του έχεις το κλουβί σε εμφανες μερος να μπορεσει να μπει οταν θελει.

----------


## marlene

*Καλέ κάνε του ένα νέο θέμα του παιδιού....!!!!!!! Εδώωωω.......*  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...83%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## krystallia

Παιδια!!!! σας ευχαριστω τοοοοοοοοοοοσο πολυ για το ενδιαφερον και τις ολο και περισσοτερες πληροφοριες,, με κανουν πολυ χαρουμενη!!!  θα του ανοιξω θεματακι του πονηρουλη, και για αυτο σε ευχαριστω  marlene γιατι ακομα δεν ξερω που πανε τα 4 με το φορουμ και το εψαχνα, εχω  καποιες ερωτησεις,,,,,
1. σημερα ξεκοκαλισε σχεδον ολοκληρο κλαδι κεχρι(το λατρευει) ποσο πρεπει να του δινω απο αυτο, και ακομα δεν τρωει τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο σπορους, αυγοτροφη(λιγοτερο) και αυτο το κεχρι.
2.οταν λετε να τον βαζω για υπνο, επειδη και εγω διαβασα οτι πρεπει να κλεινουν δεκαωρο, αυτος κοιματε κατα τις 11 που απο τις δεκα αρχιζει να τριζει το ραμφος και μετα φυσικα μισοκοιμαται, προφανως μεχρι να παω εγω στο αλλο δωματιο για υπνο μεχρι τις 9, και κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας ψιλοκοιμαται σε φασεις, η ερωτηση μου ειναι, τον εχω στο σαλονι, απο την πρωτη μερα (αυριο κλεινει μια εβδομαδα) ειναι εδω, πως μπορω να τον βαζω να κοιμαται, γιατι εγω καθομαι στο σαλονι, λιγο τηλεοραση(χαμηλα) λιγο υπολογιστη κτλ, μεχρι αργα, τι θα ηταν καλυτερο για αυτον, να τον βαλω να κοιμαται μαζι μου?  να τον αφησω στο σαλονι και να τον σκεπαζω? κανει να τον μετακινησω? το αλλο δωματιο που εχω δεν θερμαινεται.  :sad: 

3.   το πουλι δεν ειναι εξημερωμενο ουτε ταισμενο απο το χερι, ακομα με φοβαται, αλλα σημερα πηγα κολλησα τα μουτρα μου στο κλουβι του και εκανα πως ετρωγα απο το κεχρι του (τι κανει κανεις) και  εν ολιγοις τρωγαμε παρεα, μετα επιασα το κεχρι και του το κρατουσα και αυτος διστακτικα ετρωγε(στην κυριολεξια το λατρευει!) οποτε αν μια μερα του αφησω ανοιχτη την πορτουλα και βγει, θα ξαναμπει αραγε ? και αν οχι... (φοβααααμαι)


νομιζω οτι οι βασικες ερωτησεις ειναι αυτες προς το παρων, αλλα αυτο με τον υπνο με ενδιαφερει πολυ.

Καλο βραδακι σε οοολους σας!!!!!

----------


## krystallia

moutro  σε ευχαριστω!!!  βλεπω ρε παιδια τα δικα σας, και τα βιντεο και τις φωτογραφιες στην αλλη την ενοτητα και ζηλεεεεεεεεευωωωω!!! θελω πολυ  να ειναι ευτυχισμενος οπως τα δικα σας!  και να βγαινει εξω, ονειρευομαι την μερα που θα βγει και συγκεκριμενα το ονειρο μου ειναι η στιγμη που θα μπαινει,, χεχε!! αυτο ειναι και το αγχος, μην μεινει εξω το πουλακι  :Happy:    αν δεν ησασταν εσεις δεν νομιζω να χαιρομουν τοσο, ολο αγχη θα ειχα,, νοιωθω σιγουρια με την παρεα σας!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Κρυστάλλια, όλοι λίγο πολύ σαν εσένα ήμασταν στην αρχή!
 Όλα καλά θα πάνε και με τον Elvin! 
Και μόνο που αφιερώνεις χρόνο στο να μάθεις τι χρειάζεται ο μικρός αλλά και πως εσύ μπορείς να του προσφέρεις τα καλύτερα θα δεις ότι θα βρει τον τρόπο να στο ανταποδώσει!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

> Κρυστάλλια, όλοι λίγο πολύ σαν εσένα ήμασταν στην αρχή!



Εγω ημουν πολυ χειρότερα!!! χα α χα χαχ χα

----------


## krystallia

Μπαααα εγω είμαι πολυ χειρότερα! Κάτσε μόλις τον πήρα  :Happy: )) πιο πάνω έγραψα μερικές ερωτήσεις, αν γνωρίζει κανείς θα το εκτιμούσα :Happy: 

Σας επρηξαααααααα!!!

----------


## mitsman

1. το τσαμπι κεχρι με μετρο, 1 φορα την ημερα θα προσπαθεις να του δωσεις να τρωει απο εσενα... θα το εχεις σαν λιχουδια για επιβραβευση οταν κανει κατι καλο!

2. Το ιδανικο ειναι να κοιμαται οσες ωρες ειναι νυχτα και να ειναι ξυπνιο οσες μερες εχει φυσικο φως!!! οταν νυχτωνει λοιπον θα τον σκεπάζεις με ενα σκουροχρωμο πανι!!

----------


## moutro

> Εγω ημουν πολυ χειρότερα!!! χα α χα χαχ χα


 καλα.... με στραμπουληγμένο πόδι πάνω στο τραπεζακι του καφέ αγκαλια με το κλουβί για να μπει μεσα το καλό μου που είχε αποφασισει να κοιμηθει στο φωτιστικο πανω.... τι να λεμε!!!! εχουμε ζησει μεγαλες στιγμες με τα ζουζουνια και που σαι ακομα!!!!

----------

